# Lian Li V COOL PC-V1000BPLUS



## Detah (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you own this case?
If so, what can you tell me about it?

* Does it accumulate abnormal amounts of dust inside as it doesnt have any filters?
* Did you replace any fans, because they were too loud or poorly placed?
* Did all your cables reach their mobo connection? How did you accomodate this?
* Did you place any heat sensors in your case? If so, where and what controller did you use?
* Did you make any other mods to the case, like cutting out the PSU section to allow a modular PSU? Were you successful? 

Im going to buy this case in May and Id like to hear from someone who has owned one for a while. Most of the newegg reviews are from people who have owned it for 1 week or less.


----------



## darkness337 (Jan 29, 2006)

My friend has this case, he took out the fan because they didnt reach the HDD, the HDD was neally burnt out. The mother board was very well cooled, the space was good. Came with some wires, cables and fans for beginners. Easy to modify, comes with alot of USB/FIREWIRE/AUDIO. I would say the only thing bad is that, the FRONT POWER button can easily come out, i did so to my friend several times. My friend has now got a fully modifyed computer looks very good at night. Also though the case takes along time to crack open.


----------

